# In The Doghouse



## Casper (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 16, 2013)

:lofl::lofl:


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 16, 2013)

...especially Randy and the magnets...:lofl:


----------

